# Suse 8.0 und Mehrprozessorsystem



## Eternal (28. Mai 2002)

Funzt SuSe Linux 8.0 ordentlich auf einem MP System?
Bzw. was mus ich beachten?


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (28. Mai 2002)

Soweit ich weis kannst Du mit dem SMP Kernel von SuSE (hab ihn noch nirgends anderst gesehen) eine Multiprozessor-Maschine damit betreiben.

Probiers mal aus und berichte uns davon (interessiert mich nämlich auch mal )


----------



## SirSalomon (31. Mai 2002)

*SMP-Kernel...*

Klar geht das, nicht nur mit SuSE  Aber es kommt drauf an, was Du mit dem System machen willst? Einfach nur SMP und das Ding rennt schneller ist leider nicht so. Wenn Du jetzt ein SQL-Server drauf laufen lassen willst, wird's interessanter. Dann sollte der Rechner aber auch noch eine Menge Speicher haben, je mehr desto besser.

Aber ein Samba-Server auf einem SMP bringt nicht wirklich was. Da wäre eine andere Schraube bestimmt besser...


----------



## Eternal (10. Juni 2002)

Hab das jetzt mal ausgetestet, funzt soweit ganz gut.
musste blos die 1.4 MPS Table deaktivieren!

hab nur noch nen USB-Problem.
Hab eine USB 2.0 Steckkarte (PCI) die absolut nich laufen will.
hat jemand ne idee??


----------

